# Consejo para proyecto domótica



## jlgutierrez (Dic 28, 2010)

Hola a todos me acabo de comprar un piso y me gustaría automatizar algunas cosas tipo persianas, luces, etc. Me gustaría que me dierais consejos sobre que hacer, como y con que sistemas, X10, LOGO de Siemens, ...

Soy estudiante de Ingeniería Electrónica por lo que más o menos me defiendo en el tema.


Soy todo oído.

Saludos y gracias
José Luis


----------



## Pelelalo (Dic 28, 2010)

Me apunto al tema. Importantisimo poner pasta a invertir. (La crisis es lo que tiene).


----------



## Beamspot (Dic 30, 2010)

Lo más importante: sale caro seguro.

Lo más invisible: te casas con un fabricante, pues todos usan protocolo propietario.

Lo más delicado: definir lo que pretendes hacer y decidir por donde tirar.

Lo más difícil: establecer un presupuesto.

Lo más obvio: la instalación, cableado, mantenimiento y configuración dependen mucho de lo que te compres y ya tengas (o no, si es una casa nueva a hacer). Y pueden multiplicar el coste por muuuucho.

Lo más opinado por mi parte: tal y como está concebido, es la eterna promesa que nunca llegará, hasta que todos los fabricantes usen un protocolo estándar abierto y sencillo. El resultado apunta ser (flipa) Ethernet...


----------



## HectorStark (Dic 30, 2010)

Pues algunas veces tu mismo puedes imaginar como hacerlo y tratar de implementar varios componentes

ejemplo:
Para abrir persianas utilizar un motor y el manejo puede ser desde la computadora no tiene que ser
muy caro el proyecto si lo haces con cosas sencillas al inicio e ir mejorando con el tiempo


----------



## Felix Juan (Dic 30, 2010)

Yo en mi casa tenía que poner luces en 3 zonas de paso con conmutadas (que se pudieran encender y apagar de dos sitios o más). Me dolía la cabeza solo de pensar en el follón de cables que iba a organizar. Pensé en poner teleruptores (así llamán los electricista a un relé biestable) para ahorrarme cableado y poner pulsadores en los lugares de encendido y apagado.

También tenía que controlar un estractor de un baño.

Al final puse un Logo porque me salía más barato que poner controladores independientes para cada cosa. Las luces de paso se encienden de varios puntos diferentes mediante pulsadores y se apagan al cabo de un tiempo. El estractor del baño tiene un control para ponerse en marcha según el tiempo que está la luz del baño encendida, excepto entre las 22h y las 7h del día siguiente que permanece apagado.

Sobre qué cosas puedes automatizar o domotizar la lista es infinita. También depende del tipo de piso y si tienes servicios comunitarios. Cuéntanos algo más.


----------



## Fercho123455 (Dic 30, 2010)

Hola
Si lo que te interesa es automatizar puedes poner sensores de movimiento en el centro de las habitaciones conectado a las luces de modo que se encienda la luz cuando entres y un tiempo después de dejar de ser usado se apague solo


----------



## Electronec (Dic 31, 2010)

Beamspot dijo:


> Lo más importante: sale caro seguro.
> 
> Lo más invisible: te casas con un fabricante, pues todos usan protocolo propietario.
> 
> ...



 Mas claro el agua.

Saludos.


----------



## Beamspot (Ene 3, 2011)

Este fin de semana se me ocurrió empezar a buscar medidas de ahorro energético, empezando por la calefacción.

El punto de partida es motorizar dos o tres persianas que tengo en casa para que entre la luz solar y caliente algo. La automatización la tengo clara, incluso tengo el HW básico de test al completo, pero las persianas motorizadas pueden costarme, tranquilamente (y a falta de pedir presupuesto), 300€ cada una, sólo la parte del motor... Sin contar luego lo que costará hacer llegar la electricidad hasta dichas persianas (regatas que tendré que hacerme yo mismo, por ejemplo), la programación (Linux, RS485, USB), etc.


----------



## jlgutierrez (Ene 7, 2011)

Gracias a todos por responder y perdonar que no haya contestado antes pero me encontraba de vacaciones.

En principio me preocupa conseguir ideas y como llevarlas a cabo, luego ya se solucionaría el aspecto económico, así que en principio vamos a ignorar esto último, voy a centrarme en buscar ideas e implementarlas.

Quiero controlar en principio dos aspecto como son las luces y las persianas. Las persianas ya he encontrado un motor y un interruptor de pared y mando a distancia para accionarlas de manera independiente, lo que me gustaría conseguir ahora es como hacer para poner por ejemplo un interruptor general que haga que se bajen o se suban todas a la vez. Lo ideal sería que al salir de la vivienda se bajen y al entrar se abriesen y poner sensores que hagan lo mismo cuando llueva ó se ponga el sol.

Luego en el aspecto de luces lo que quieres es controlar las luces del pasillo y recibidor mediante detectores de presencia. En las habitaciones lo haría de forma manual.

Os agradezco vuestra ayuda.

Saludos


----------



## kivan3g (Mar 4, 2011)

Buenas Jlgutierrez y compañía;

Estoy en un proyecto parecido al tuyo, donde quiero implantar un sistema de domótica empezando por una parte sencilla y mas adelante ir completando, pero dejar preparado los conductos porque ahora puedo realizar regatas y pasar cables para poder ampliar la instalación posteriormente. 

Ruego me puedas enviar información de instalaciones realizadas y posibles problemas encontrados.
Si voy averiguando diferentes temas me comprometo ir informado.

Muchas Gracias
Ivan


----------



## Beamspot (Mar 4, 2011)

El principal problema generalmente es pasar los cables, ya que suele ser la parte más cara de la domótica. Así que si de todas maneras vas a hacer cableado, te recomiendo que pases cable Cat5 del tipo usado en Ethernet. Siempre podrás usar Ethernet, o bien hacer otro tipo de conexión, como la que está proponiendo la Elektor. Incluso, sobre los mismos cables podrías llegar a usar KNX.


----------



## kivan3g (Jul 27, 2011)

Muchas gracias, tendré encuenta tus sugerencias.

un saludo
Ivan


----------

